
The next home-networking revolution will be wired - scholia
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2036527/the-next-home-networking-revolution-will-be-wired.html
======
jabagawee
I find it weird that HDBaseT can only support 100BaseT Ethernet when it uses
Cat5e - Cat7 cables. The article assures us that this is enough, but >100 Mbps
Internet connections are slowly becoming a reality here in the United States
and are even more common elsewhere.

